
Ask HN: Best web host for personal use? - zenbob
I would like to host a web site for personal use. I may want to mess around with it to install different web apps or other slightly technical modifications (wallabag?). I have looked at Lithium Hosting and A Small Orange, but I&#x27;m having trouble finding any reliable sources for information. Basically, I expect low traffic but would like to have flexibility to use it as a bit of a sandbox. Thanks!
======
brianjking
DigitalOcean, Linode, Google Cloud Compute.

------
moondev
aws t2.nano is less than $5 a month

